# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  New ncca player question

## playa23

Hey guys i'll be playing football at the ncaa d-1 level this coming fall. I enroll in summer but i think they start actually doing the drug testing during the fall? Well my question is i took deca during the summer of my highschool year. I was taken about 500 mg a week for 5 weeks.Which was back like in late June. Will i be able to pass the test or do i need to start taking some percautions on trying to get rid of it in my system?

----------


## soccer#3

dude ur fucced. deca can stay in ur system up to 18 months.

----------


## playa23

well i really didn't even get any gains or anything while taking it so it might have been fake....this guy makes his on deca but said gets his supplies from china. He calls his stuff ghost water? nanybody heard of it

----------


## soccer#3

even if u didnt get any gains it'll be in ur system. even if its homebrew it'll be in ur system. as long as its deca it'll be in ur system. i dunno about ghost water, never heard of it

----------


## BIG PAPI 08

yeah i hear it stays in your system for 18 months to. and that steroid cleanse stuff doesn't work on deca . 

good luck bro

----------


## ottomaddox

That's because your diet was flawed and that it takes Deca about 5 weeks to kick in. So as your were ending your cycle at 5 weeks, your Deca was just becoming active, so to speak.






> well i really didn't even get any gains or anything while taking it so it might have been fake....this guy makes his on deca but said gets his supplies from china. He calls his stuff ghost water? nanybody heard of it

----------


## playa23

is says up to 18 months though...so maybe it could vary. If i got the cleansing stuff maybe my chances will go down?

----------


## soccer#3

the cleanse doesnt work on deca . it'd be a waste imo. if i was u, i'd talk to my coach about maybe a redshirt. thats if ur 100% sure u gonna get tested

----------


## Lemonada8

well, for ncaa testing they have 2 tests that they randomly do to the usually 4 kids that get tested... AAS and street drugs, and if they do a cheek swab its a street drug test... you can go to google and look for a penis extender that can store fake urine... and ncaa can test you anytime from when u walk on to campus, technically... so... yeah... u can pm me for more info...

----------


## BLS77

I played D1 ball at a mid major 3 years ago, we got a random in the fall for about 20-25 guys. Again when we went to bowls games and that was the whole team. The random was for performance only, and the bowl was for everything.

----------


## Big

This thread is almost a year old and he started last fall, so I'm not sure he's still waiting for an answer.

----------


## tommy22587

haah thats true i wonder what ahppend

----------

